# Pepsi anyone?  Show your Pepsi bottles...



## ncbred77 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tarboro, Greenville, Tarboro, Tarboro


----------



## ncbred77 (Jun 2, 2008)

paper label, 2 Full Glasses from Rocky Mount, 2 Full Glasses from Fayettville and a foreign 50's teal colored Pepsi.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't collect crown top but I saved one of these, sold the rest.I dug four of them in a trash hole.Bethlehem bottling works.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 3, 2008)

Forsyth, GA / 2 Goldsboro NC's / Wilson NC


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

Forgive my pics

Left to right

 Indian Rock Ginger Ale â€“ Richmond VA
 Amber â€“ Washington NC
 Amber â€“ New Bern (NC)
 Amber â€“ Birmingham AL
 Amber â€“ Memphis TN (in rectangular slugplate)
 8 sided Richmond VA


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

Left to right

 Red White & Blue â€“ Manchester NH
 Fountain Syrup â€“ Thanks to my buddy Dollarbill for this one
 Straight Sided â€“ Columbia SC
 Straight Sided â€“ Charlottsville VA
 Clear â€“ Drum style â€“ Bethlehem PA
 Aqua â€“ Drum style â€“ Suffolk VA on base
 Greenish Aqua â€“ Pinch/Peanut style â€“ Durham NC on base


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

Left to right

 Straight Sided â€“ Jacksonville Fla in round slugplate â€“ tallest - SCA
 Straight Sided â€“ Jacksonville Fla in round slugplate â€“ shorter - Clear
 Straight Sided â€“ Jacksonville Fla in round slugplate â€“ slightly taller - Clear
 Straight Sided â€“ Lynchburg VA â€“ aqua
 Straight Sided â€“ Norfolk VA
 Straight Sided â€“ Durham NC in rectangular slugplate â€“ lt bluish aqua
 Straight Sided â€“ Edenton NC â€“ aqua


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

closeup of the four slugplates on the left


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

Left to right

 Straight Sided Pepsi Cola on side â€“ GBW on base
 Straight Sided â€“ Augusta GA in rectangular slugplate
 Straight Sided â€“ Savannah GA
 Straight Sided â€“ Goldsboro GA â€“ SCA
 Straight Sided â€“ Richmond VA â€“ 6 Â½ ounce size
 Straight Sided style â€“ StarBoys on side in cathedral panels â€“ Pepsi Cola on base
 Straight Sided â€“ Richmond VA â€“ clear
 Pepsi Cola on shoulder â€“ Orange Crush on base
 Pepsi Cola on shoulder â€“ LGW on base


----------



## idigjars (Jun 4, 2008)

last pic and I know this pic sucks sorry.  If somebody wants a better one I can redo.

 Pinch/Peanut style â€“ Akron Ohio on base


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2008)

Geeeez Paul, You corner the market on those things???[] I have one left and will replace the other locals in time. This is the one I have left. An ice blue bottle from the Escambia Pepsi Cola Bottling Works, Pensacola Fla. home of the Pepsi the only hutch. It was owned by Jacob (Mr Soda) Lipps.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is a pic of a Pepsi Hutch. Man I bet I have sold a hunnerd of these. Now I have to find one for myself.

 Buy the way, I have a bud who is in the market for some SS Pepsi bottles if anyone has spares.


----------



## thesodafizz (Jun 4, 2008)

I type this as I wipe the drool.....hard to type with slobbery fingers.

 You know, I don't have an Escambia bottle.   I know-I know, but the opportunity has just never presented itself.   *sigh*   But I can hope....

 These photos are super awesome.   Some of the best photos I've seen of Pepsis.  Thank you guys for sharing them.  I appreciate getting to see them.

 I just got to get to Tenn. with my light box and camera.  You guys are making me jealous.    

 BTW - has anyone seen the Mountain Dew aluminum cans they've apparently done for the 4th of July?   I am assuming they are 4th bottles because of the red/white/blue theme.   Can't call these "Green Art"  hehe.....   If you wanna see, I can figure out where hubby put the camera and post a pic.  I have four of them, but I have heard there's a fifth one I'm missing (fireworks or something like that).   

 K


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here are a couple I dug.


----------



## lego110 (Jun 4, 2008)

what does a ss pepsi bottle look like?


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 4, 2008)

This one is called the "peanut pepsi". I dug this one too. My two pepsi's are both from Durham NC


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice! mike


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my SS


----------



## lego110 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks georgia  nice bottle


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Paul, All together the rest of us have a pretty good collection of SS Pepsi bottles too. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Here is a better pic of the Ice Blue. It is actually rarer than the hutch but is not as sought after. Near ment they never seel for less than 700 bucks around here. The hutches sell from 600 to 200 for a good to near mint. We have a clear SS that generally sells for 125.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pepsi hutch for 200! I would buy that in a second!


----------



## idigjars (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Warren, hey!  *I want your Pepsi brother!*

 Nice pepsi's all.  Thanks for sharing your pics.

 Best regards

 Paul


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's some Pepsi's and Cokes.


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 6, 2008)

idigjars, is that a 10 pin Pepsi=Cola on the left. If so I don't see many of those. We have them here in High Point NC. Hard to find.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 6, 2008)

AWWW Meech, no one wants to see thos ragedy pins you have.[] At least not in those little bitty pics. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I actually got to fondle one of those and a Coke pin too.[]


----------



## idigjars (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Glenn, yes it's a ten pin style.            Paul


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice thread, 
  Those slugplate Pepsi's look nice all lined up in different colors! Here is my one early Pepsi.


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

..and the entire bottle


----------



## bamascavenger (Jun 22, 2008)

Hats off to you Pepsi collectors!!! I like those RED WHITE AND BLUE 2 DOTS and how about that little shorty 1 dot? What size is that and year? I have not seen many small pepsis you mostly see the larger size. very nice collections!


----------



## ncbred (Jun 22, 2008)

The small one dot is from Mexico and was actually bottled in 1967 according to the date on the bottom.  It was in a crate of bottles I picked up at an auction.  Thought the green color of the bottle was neat looking.


----------



## popster (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is an 1948 Duraglas 8 oz. double-dot from Thief River Falls Minnesota and a small knife and opener


----------



## bamascavenger (Jun 22, 2008)

my poor little measly 3 bottle collection. i guess i need to step up in this area. lol. Oh, left an old paper label one, middle a Memphis Tn. And far right Malden, Mo.


----------

